# Shower Stall w/wall & window



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I would cover the window with glass blocks... then install shower pan and tiles all the wall except the window which cover with glass blocks... it will look very nice... the only issue is glass blocks is not 100% non-transparent... people may still see a bit of image from outside...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

pccoach said:


> Hi...We are redoing a small master bath and I would like to replace the tub with a shower stall. The problem is a window exists on one wall on which the stall would border. Does anyone have any suggestions about the best way to do this? thank you...!


 
Other options:

1.) Pull out the window and eliminate it. Wood Windows are a breeding bed for problems in a shower or bath enclosure due to standing water (From shower) and moisture.

2.) What I did in my own house was to rip out the then 'moldy', 'rotting' old wood window and install a pre-ordered 'replacement' window (All vinyl with NO wood jams installed).
I then installed PVC composite (weather resistant) white trim around all of it (Jams, sill and casing on the interior side). I also pitched the bottom sill at an angle to allow for water run off. Fasteners used were all galvanized and all connecting points were sealed with anti-mildew and anti-bacteria white silicone. The bottom sash (glass) of the window was ordered with 'reduced-visibility' glass (for shower privacy).

3.) I have heard of other people doing glass block, but you would still have to use composite trim and pitch the sill at an angle as well. (Tho, my vote would still be to install an 'energy-efficient' vinyl window)


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Other options:
> 
> 1.) Pull out the window and eliminate it. Wood Windows are a breeding bed for problems in a shower or bath enclosure due to standing water (From shower) and moisture.
> 
> ...


Exactly what he said!


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

What method/materials do you intend to finish shower stall with?:whistling2:


----------

